# Suck My Nuts Log



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:33 AM)

Nov 2022:
Decided to skip climbing this winter and focus on getting strong. For climbing, upper body pull strength/weight ratio is everything, now moving forward strength and looking ripped are my primary goals… with no concern for total mass. Stopped intermittent fasting, increased calories, changed workouts from a circuit/cross-fit model to a more power-building model. Contemplating a test-only cycle. I don’t have any current pics from this time period but here is a photo from last season when I was about 180 lbs and in top climbing shape.


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:34 AM)

Dec 2022:

Decided to do the cycle. Joined UGBB to find source (is this why everyone joins?). Started watching every Vigorous Steve, MPMD, Greg Doucette, Dr. Testosterone, Untamed Strength, John Meadows, etc. video that I could stand.

Cycle:
Test C, 500 mg/wk, pinned twice per week
HGH, 2 IUs/d, pinned in the AM
HCG for my boys, 500 IU/week, pinned twice per week
Aromasin on hand for E2 control
HCG, nolva, and clomid for PCT

Program:
You gents helped me figure this out. I know to how squat, dead lift etc. I have no issues with getting into the gym, but I had very little experience with nuances of targeting hypertrophy vs strength. I’m trying to optimize both so I’ve settled on a somewhat loose program that I can customize on the fly.


5-6 days per week
1 main lift
Some kind of dead lift, press, or squat
5x5 RPE 7-9

3-5 assistance exercises
Targeting whatever feels recovered
Keeping in mind what I am planning on doing in the near future
3x(8-12) to failure on the last set


----------



## Adrenolin (Yesterday at 4:37 AM)

Hcg is counter productive to pct as it's suppressive to the hpta.


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:38 AM)

12/21/22 Bloodwork:
Sleep-fasted, no HGH, no test
Glucose: 90 mg/dL (65-99)
Estradiol: 18 pg/mL (<29)
GH: 0.58 ng/mL (<7.1)
Blood markers, lipids, and liver enzymes all within reference range

12/27/22 Bloodwork:
Sleep-fasted, 3 hrs post 2 IUs HGH, no test
Glucose: 96 mg/dL (75-139)
Total Test: 690 ng/dL (250-1100)
Free Test: 57 ng/dL (35-155)
GH: 7.2 ng/mL (<7.1) [Thanks Mr. Goodlyfe]
Blood markers, lipids, and liver enzymes all within reference range

12/31/22:
This pic is 2 days after the first pin. After a month of heavy lifting and eating, here I am looking pretty skinny fat. Belly and love handles all pushed out from deads and squats filling in my core… I honestly looked way better (albeit much weaker) a month prior lol. Been doing 45 to 90 min fasted cardio ed, sleep-fasted, 2 hrs post HGH, to get the fat off.

Starting Stats:
195 lbs
2500 kcal/d (50%P/30%F/20%C)
Squat: 310 lbs
Standard Dead Lift: 330 lbs
Barbell Bench Press: 240 lbs


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:40 AM)

1/4/23 Bloodwork:
Sleep-fasted, 2 hrs post 2 IUs HGH, 2 days after 3rd test pin (250 mg/pin)
Glucose: 93 mg/dL (65-99) 
Estradiol: 81 pg/mL (<29)
Total Test: 3150 ng/dL (250-1100) [Thanks Mr. Gorilla King]
Free Test: 1003.2 ng/dL (35-155) 
GH: 9.3 ng/mL (<7.1) 
Blood markers, lipids, and liver enzymes all within reference range

1/9/23:
Fat it coming off, but gained about 10lbs in water practically overnight. Looking puffy with red face. Estradiol is high so added in 12.5 mg Aromasin on injection day, then 6.25 mg/ed for the next 2 days. Will get more bloodwork next week after the AI effects set in.


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:41 AM)

1/11/23:

Feeling good. Getting stronger by the day. In the gym 6 days per week. I think the to-failure hypertrophy work is really starting to make a difference in muscle size and fullness.

Aromasin seems to be easing the red face and bloating. Weight is sort of stabilizing as I trade some fat and water for lean mass.

Blood pressure is consistently 135-145/75-85 and resting heart rate is often in the 80s, I’m guessing from the extra 20 lbs I just put on. My pre-cycle RHR is normally in the 60s. This has got me a bit concerned so added in cialis 10 mg/ed and am looking into other compounds (prob telmisartan) to get the BP down on cycle.

Stats:
202 lbs in the AM
3000-3500 kcal/d (50%P/30%F/20%C)
Squat: 325 lbs (up 15 lbs since 12/29)
Standard Dead Lift: 335 lbs (up 5 lbs 12/25)
Dumbbell Bench Press: 114 lbs (up 5 lbs since 12/27)

How worried should I be about that BP? Any compound recommendations?


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:42 AM)

Adrenolin said:


> Hcg is counter productive to pct as it's suppressive to the hpta.


Don't people ramp the HCG up as the test tapers off and then stop HCG when adding in the clomid/nolva?


----------



## Adrenolin (Yesterday at 4:46 AM)

BombSkillz said:


> Don't people ramp the HCG up as the test tapers off and then stop HCG when adding in the clomid/nolva?


Do they?


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 4:53 AM)

Adrenolin said:


> Do they?


Wait... I'm asking you tho...


----------



## TODAY (Yesterday at 6:45 PM)

BombSkillz said:


> Wait... I'm asking you tho...


Why are you using a drug that you seem to know almost nothing about?


----------



## Yano (Yesterday at 6:47 PM)

TODAY said:


> Why are you using a drug that you seem to know almost nothing about?


----------



## DF (Yesterday at 7:05 PM)

Here’s an answer to you HCG question sin this thread.






						Test cyp taper end of cycle?
					

Quick question, I’m nearing the end of a 12 week test cyp cycle, 400/wk. Should I taper the dose toward the end? Or should I continue 400/wk all the way to the end?



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## The Phoenix (Yesterday at 7:30 PM)

Log looks interesting.  I am following.


----------



## lifter6973 (Yesterday at 7:37 PM)

The Phoenix said:


> Log looks interesting.  I am following.


same, plus the title just RULES   Good luck OP.


----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 7:39 PM)

Your training sounds like trash and you’re nowhere near ready to start a cycle


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Yesterday at 8:15 PM)

I’m glad to see you tossed out the RPE but you have some other adjustments that you could make. Let me know if you want advice instead of rah-rahs from the two cheerleaders that don’t lift.


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 9:20 PM)

TODAY said:


> Why are you using a drug that you seem to know almost nothing about?


To troll @RiR0

It's totally working.


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 9:29 PM)

DF said:


> Here’s an answer to you HCG question sin this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! That is similar to how I intended to to use it as I describe here: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2nd-cycle-kind-of.43961/#post-916334


----------



## BombSkillz (Yesterday at 9:47 PM)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I’m glad to see you tossed out the RPE but you have some other adjustments that you could make. Let me know if you want advice instead of rah-rahs from the two cheerleaders that don’t lift.


I didn't ditch the RPE. I use it to a) adjust my working weight for my primary lift on-the-fly to target a certain rep range and b) track my progress.

Last night's primary lift was barbell bench:
(I wanted to keep the reps higher for the 2nd and 3rd sets but sometimes I can't help myself from going heavier. It's just so fun to add weight when you're gaining strength this fast.)




For secondary exercises I did:
Iso-lat HS decline BP: 3x10 RPE7-8 + 1x2 TF 160 lbs per side
Cable flys at 45 degrees: 3x10 last set TF
Rope pulldown: 3x10 last set TF
Dumbell BP: 3 sets, all TF, 35 lbs

Today I'm running for some legit cardio/metcon. It's going to be fucking painful being 20lbs heavier than I'm used to


----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 10:44 PM)

BombSkillz said:


> To troll @RiR0
> 
> It's totally working.


From your physique you’re only trolling yourself


----------



## RiR0 (Yesterday at 10:50 PM)

BombSkillz said:


> I didn't ditch the RPE. I use it to a) adjust my working weight for my primary lift on-the-fly to target a certain rep range and b) track my progress.
> 
> Last night's primary lift was barbell bench:
> (I wanted to keep the reps higher for the 2nd and 3rd sets but sometimes I can't help myself from going heavier. It's just so fun to add weight when you're gaining strength this fast.)
> ...


You don’t know what rpe 7-8 is you don’t have the experience. 
You’ve basically wasted effort getting to the reps that build muscle


----------



## Badleroybrown (Today at 12:36 AM)

Why does everyone that has no clue about training decide to start and the first thing they want to do is get in drugs??


----------



## BombSkillz (Today at 12:39 AM)

Badleroybrown said:


> Why does everyone that has no clue about training decide to start and the first thing they want to do is get in drugs??


Bitches bro. To get hotter bitches.

Duh


----------



## Badleroybrown (Today at 12:42 AM)

BombSkillz said:


> Bitches bro. To get hotter bitches.
> 
> Duh


When you grow man tits and your dick won’t get hard you ain’t going to be getting or keeping and Bitches.

DUH.


----------



## BombSkillz (Today at 12:44 AM)

Badleroybrown said:


> When you grow man tits and your dick won’t get hard you ain’t going to be getting or keeping and Bitches.
> 
> DUH.


Keep... why would you want to keep one?


----------



## Adrenolin (Today at 12:44 AM)

Badleroybrown said:


> When you grow man tits and your dick won’t get hard you ain’t going to be getting or keeping and Bitches.
> 
> DUH.


We can ship him off to the tranny forum when that happens.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Today at 12:45 AM)

Ok bro.. you’re a clown. We all understand this.


----------



## PZT (Today at 12:46 AM)

Badleroybrown said:


> When you grow man tits and your dick won’t get hard you ain’t going to be getting or keeping and Bitches.
> 
> DUH.


Build upper pecs and ED meds. Boom problem solved


----------



## Badleroybrown (Today at 12:47 AM)

I guess I never looked at it from this point of veiw.🤘
Thanks for this


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Today at 12:58 AM)

BombSkillz said:


> I didn't ditch the RPE. I use it to a) adjust my working weight for my primary lift on-the-fly to target a certain rep range and b) track my progress.
> 
> Last night's primary lift was barbell bench:
> (I wanted to keep the reps higher for the 2nd and 3rd sets but sometimes I can't help myself from going heavier. It's just so fun to add weight when you're gaining strength this fast.)
> ...



So a set of 3 with 225 was an RPE9?
Did you have a spotter?
What are you running for a cycle?

I’m a low volume guy but 14 reps for your primary movement? 

Oh brutha. 🤦‍♂️ This is why you don’t need cheerleaders. Especially ones that don’t lift. They’re encouraging mediocrity.


----------



## RiR0 (Today at 1:59 AM)

BombSkillz said:


> 12/21/22 Bloodwork:
> Sleep-fasted, no HGH, no test
> Glucose: 90 mg/dL (65-99)
> Estradiol: 18 pg/mL (<29)
> ...


This is the same guy trying to give advice to others 🤦🏻


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Today at 2:37 AM)

RiR0 said:


> This is the same guy trying to give advice to others 🤦🏻


It’s no worse than half the knucklefucks that currently give stupid advice.


----------

